# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AUS&R Conference – Autonomous Unmanned Systems & Robotics, Israel

## Airicist

Organizer - iHLS Israel Homeland Security

Website - ausr.i-hls.com

Playlist "AUS&R"

July 13, 2022, EXPO, pavilion 10, Tel Aviv, Israel

September 7, 2020, online

September 23, 2019, LAGO Conference Center, West Rishon LeZion, Tel Aviv, Israel

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 24, 2013




> The AUS&R 2013 Air Show was a great success. 2,700 visitors from 24 countries, dozens of reporters and TV crews from 64 media organizations, international coverage and requests to register for the next annual event

----------


## Airicist

iHLS TV - AUS&R 2016

Published on Jun 18, 2017




> AUSR unmanned systems and robotics live show conference and exhibition.
> the biggest and the most prestigious event of unmanned systems and robotics.

----------

